# Support needed finding a job.



## Akram Ismail (May 7, 2016)

Hi, I am an Bachelors degree holder in mechanical engineering and have 6 years of experience as Industrial engineer. Am from India. I am thinking of processing Canadian PR but due to my financial situation it'll be better if I could get a job first and then move there (I know we need Visa to get a job there). Can anyone support me on finding a job there or at least let me understand the job market opportunity for an industrial engineer over there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jenifer11 (Apr 2, 2016)

If you are looking for a JOB then you can take help from consultancy service. they will surely help you to get a exact job in your field.


----------

